# What to do about WM Board of Directors vote?



## DaveNV (Sep 2, 2018)

I received an email on September 1 from Cecilia Cuevas that states the following:

_*"Dear Fellow WorldMark Owners:*

Our WorldMark, The Club Annual Owner Meeting is quickly approaching and, even if you’re unable to attend, I encourage you to participate by voting in the upcoming Board of Directors election. As Secretary of the Board, I’m inspired by the excitement and passion you have for your vacations and our Club. And, the best way to ensure your opinions about your ownership are heard is by casting your vote.   

If you haven’t already, you will soon receive your election packet in the mail — including your personalized ballot, proxy and voter booklet. In the meantime, you can preview an electronic copy of the voter booklet and read the candidate statements on the WorldMark owner website.   

You can also vote online now. By clicking the “Vote Now” button below, you will be directed to an independent tabulator’s website. Be sure to copy and paste your personalized control number so you can gain access to begin the voting process."_

I presume this is a legitimate email?  The signature says:

"M. Cecilia Cuevas 
Vice President and Secretary 
WorldMark, The Club Board of Directors"

Since I'm new to WorldMark ownership, does anyone have advice on how to proceed?  The email has a link to vote online.  In previous ownerships I've had, there was a lot of back and forth between HOAs and BODs and Developers and whatever.  What's the best logic for voting within WorldMark?

Dave


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 2, 2018)

I assign my proxy every year to WM Owners, Inc.

They run wmowners.Com, and advocate for an independent board for worldmark.

While I think it is unlikely anyone other than the incumbents will win this year, I think there is value in having a big independent voting block. I think it keeps the developer honest, and probably makes their decisions more owner-friendly than they otherwise would be.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 2, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> I assign my proxy every year to WMowners, Inc.
> 
> They run wmowners.Com, and advocate for an independent board for worldmark.
> 
> While I think it is unlikely anyone other than the incumbents will win this year, I think there is value in having a big independent voting block. I think it keeps the developer honest, and probably makes their decisions more owner-friendly than they otherwise would be.



That works for me.  Thank you!  I believe strongly in keeping a Developer honest.  (A novel idea, considering who owns Worldmark.  )

Edited:  Just assigned the Proxy.  Thanks again!

Dave


----------



## taterhed (Sep 2, 2018)

I'd love to hear more opinions on the suggested proxy for this years vote....I too, normally do WMO proxy (and think I have it standing right now)


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 2, 2018)

I do not own at WM, but we also give our proxy vote to the HOA.


----------



## bobpark56 (Sep 2, 2018)

These "elections" are often a farce. As a grotesque example, this year's director election for Diamond Resorts' US Collection had 75 candidates. This seems to be a clear plot by Diamond Resorts to dilute the vote so that only their candidates get elected. Do you find much the same happening at WorldMark?


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 2, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> I do not own at WM, but we also give our proxy vote to the HOA.



Just an FYI, WM Owners, Inc. is not the HOA. Because worldmark doesn't have home resorts, all 200,000+ owners vote for one board of directors. Some of the members of the board are attached directly to Wyndham, and some just do what they say for convenience.  

WM Owners, Inc. represents owners only, no ties to wyndham. I think owners combining their power to provide a counterweight to the developer is pretty good idea. 

@bobpark56 there are only a few candidates for worldmark this year. But there are only 2 openings, and two incumbents. Less vote splitting for the independent vote should help, which is one reason I assign my proxy. Then they can combine the votes to whichever candidate has the best chance.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks @bizaro86 

Sounds like proxy to WMO is still a good idea....


----------



## breezez (Sep 3, 2018)

I assigned mine to WMOwners


----------



## ecwinch (Sep 5, 2018)

bobpark56 said:


> This seems to be a clear plot by Diamond Resorts to dilute the vote so that only their candidates get elected. Do you find much the same happening at WorldMark?



No, not really anything like that going. One year, WMOwners flooded the ballot with candidates as a back-door way to highlight problems with the Club, but in most years the BoD only nominates a handful of candidates.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 5, 2018)

Who should I vote for?  I am assigning to WM Owners myself.  I liked that suggestion, so thank you for that.


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 6, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Who should I vote for?  I am assigning to WM Owners myself.  I liked that suggestion, so thank you for that.



Leave the votes blank. You don't need to pick, you can let WMowners pick. That way, they can combine all the votes for one person. I also think an undirected proxy gives them more leverage in holding wyndham to account.

I think they are voting (both votes, as you can vote for the same person twice) for Myle Hammond this year.


----------

